# Baby Tylenol - Is it okay??



## MamaNan (Jan 14, 2008)

I am not sure what to do about baby tylenol. Do you all give your babies baby tylenol (probably a wide range of answers)?

My dd had roseola last week and had a fever. She just didn't feel good at all and she was having a hard time sleeping. I tried all tricks in my natural tool box, but nothing really helped. I finally went to the store and bought a bottle of baby tylenol and gave it to her...I gave her a half dose because she is only 6 months old. It helped her sleep and made her feel a little better.

I feel very uncomfortable giving her anything like tylenol, but on the other had it reduced her pain. I would appreciate any advice you have.


----------



## kristen1978 (Dec 27, 2006)

:


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Of course it's ok. I know some people don't use it for just a mild fever but I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone who didn't use it for a child in pain, particularly when nothing else helped.


----------



## art_teachermommy (Dec 17, 2007)

i would be interested in knowing what people do too...

i give baby tylenol (or ibprophen (sp?) ) on rare occasions, like you, after all my natural tricks are used up.

i don't want my DS to be in undue pain...but i never like giving medicine either.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I give tylenol occasionally as well.


----------



## Jade's Mom (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been using it safely for my daughter's teething on and off since she was 6 months. However, if you give her too much it can create problems with her liver, so don't just guess on the dosage. If your daughter's age isn't listed on the bottle call her doctor. Mine gave me a copy of some literature that had dosages for different ages/weights. Also, it's more important to dose according to her weight than her age. So...call your doc for dosage.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

However, if you give her too much it can create problems with her liver, so don't just guess on the dosage. If your daughter's age isn't listed on the bottle call her doctor. Mine gave me a copy of some literature that had dosages for different ages/weights.








Tylenol toxicity is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I have never given dd any.

I would not personally medicate a fever. I would consider medicating for pain. Though for most pain ibuprofen is more effective than tylenol.

-Angela


----------



## ssharon (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree that Tylenol should be a last resort, but sometimes you do reach that point. I would be comfortable with either Motrin or Tylenol if I felt it was necessary. I avoid both for myself, but for instance when I was recovering from childbirth I took Ibuprofen so I have to remember that if I were in pain I would rather have something that would give me relief.


----------



## MamaNan (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I have never given dd any.

I would not personally medicate a fever. I would consider medicating for pain. Though for most pain ibuprofen is more effective than tylenol.

-Angela

Do they make baby ibuprofen? I am a novice in this area. I avoid these kinds of pain relief for myself and would like to do so for dd, but if it takes away the pain when nothing else dose, then it is worth it. I also took a couple of advil after giving birth (I had no idea I would be sore...but that is another post).


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaNan* 
Do they make baby ibuprofen? I am a novice in this area. I avoid these kinds of pain relief for myself and would like to do so for dd, but if it takes away the pain when nothing else dose, then it is worth it. I also took a couple of advil after giving birth (I had no idea I would be sore...but that is another post).

I believe it starts at 6 months.

-Angela


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Our doc gave us dosage guidelines for both ibuprofen and tylenol and said it was our call. I have only used it once on current 7mos old dd but I did use it a few times with older dd when she was a baby for some illness related pains. There are some problems with tylenol stemming from parents giving too much too often. So, be careful with dosage and be frugal with how often you do it. I try other things first.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

I'd only do it for pain. My dd has had a couple of really bad ear infections. I give her Motrin without hesitation in those instances. Maybe I'd do it for a crazy high scary fever, but not for a normal fever or colds/flu.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

My dd had a fever a few weeks ago and an ear infection as well. I actually had dh go to the store to get some pain reliever, but after reading the list of ingredients on all the meds, we just couldn't go thru with it. Not to mention that more and more, tylenol is made in China...
As if the medication crap isn't enough, they have a lovely mix of dyes, artificial sweeteners, propelyne glycol, preservatives...I don't buy food with any of those in it, so I'm not about to give it to my baby!
That said, I can understand others using them; I'm just not comfortable using them myself.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

That's the reason why I haven't ever given any to DD (and thankfully she's never really been in enough pain to need it anyway) -- I don't have a problem with the acetaminophen itself, but the dyes, and artificial sweeteners... Jeepers! Why do ALL the children's pain relievers have to be sweetened artificially? "Sure, we'll numb your pain but watch out for the cancer!!"

If I could find tylenol that was dosable and safe for young children, I would gladly use it (when necessary, and like PP's said, for pain, not for most fevers).


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Fwiw, they do make baby Tylenol and baby Motrin that are dye-free. They still have corn syrup and other crap in them though.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I have never given dd any.

I would not personally medicate a fever. I would consider medicating for pain. Though for most pain ibuprofen is more effective than tylenol.

-Angela









:

I have given my present baby ibuprofen, but I did not use a product that was made for babies (because of all of the additives mentioned in PP). My baby has a severely squished finger. His entire finger is one huge bruise, and it has a cut (really a split) which the doctor at the ER put Derma-bond on (otherwise it would have needed a stitch or two), and a band aid as a splint. So I don't want to make him just sit and deal with that kind of pain.

The hospital gave me a sheet listing the mg of both acetaminophen and ibuprofen per lb of body weight for babies and small children. I scrape the coating off of a tablet, divide the tablet, crush that portion and mix with unsweetened organic blueberry applesauce.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I never have or would. I don't medicate fevers and I don't medicate pain. I also do not let my kids suffer. I have many things I can do to help decrease their discomfort. I go for those options always.

If I didn't have them, I don't know what I would do. I guess that's why it was important for me to find a doc that was on the same wavelength and could help me through it.

There is nothing that I have come up against that I haven't been able to handle. I have treated both major and minor things quite successfully.

I don't think it's okay for my family-but I would never judge what another did for theirs.


----------



## ssharon (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
I never have or would. I don't medicate fevers and I don't medicate pain. I also do not let my kids suffer. I have many things I can do to help decrease their discomfort. I go for those options always.


I am always looking for more ways to naturally help my kiddos with discomfort. Can you give us your suggestions?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I am more than willing to do so. What are you looking to do? Unlike aspirin natural medicine doesn't take a blanket approach. There are different methods for every issue.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I too have never used nor ever would use baby tylenol, or any pain or fever reducer. (To be completely honest, my 17 yo had tylenol twice after vaccinations as a baby, but that was before I knew any better.) Like firefaery, I would never let my children suffer and have other options to help them with pain. I also have never been in a situation with my children haven't been able to deal with myself, or with the assistance of my DH.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I wouldn't use tylenol at all, but have resorted to ibuprofen a couple times. Would love to expand my repertoire so that I could avoid that as well.

Firefaery, since you offered remedies (and this is probably basic and known to everyone else): teething pain? My little one's molars are moving again (though not visible).


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

For my kids I use my favorite home remedy: a castor oil rub as well as homeopathy (including tissue salts) and flower essences.

I mix castor oil (maybe a T.) with hypericum oil or tincture (maybe a dropper full) and add some EO's. I often mix clove and myrrh, or german chamomile. I then rub it along the gumline and up around the ears. Castor oil is anti-inflammatory, hypericum is an amazing analgesic and the oils have their own properties to add to the mix. I get different hits on what will be the best for the child. Ds2 (going through it now) does best with german chamomile and myrrh. This is an amazing remedy and I apply it often.

Homeopathy is rather individualized, I do try and match the symptoms rather than use something like Hylands combination remedies. A single dose will be more effective IME. For tissue salts there are a couple....calc flour and calc phos are the major teething ones (difficulty with teething, painful dentition etc.)

My littlest is currently getting walnut, cherry plum, star and chicory flower essences to help with the teething. Every baby will need something slightly different, but walnut and star are the two that almost always surface for this issue. You could also try adding Rescue Remedy to the castor oil if you don't have access to other flowers. That has star and cherry plum so you could jsut add walnut to the mix if you like.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

When you say up around the ears, is that inside the mouth (in the direction of the ears) or near/around his ears?. ... baby waking, sorry, back later. but thx for gettingb ack so quick!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

This is ALL external. It never goes in the baby's mouth. Along the jawline and up around the ears.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Faery,

Do you have a reference book that you might recommend?

Also, what do you recommend for an infant with a cough?


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Fun, I love hearing what others do! I'll add ear infections if I may. My older two never had any and dd had an awful one which *almost* resulted in pain meds. We only have a walmart and a small hfs in the area, so I'd love to hear what to get to have on hand, kwim?


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Well my 3.5 month old had a 103 and climbing fever, bronchiolits and RSV was being repeatedly suctioned (down the nasal passage with a tube) and was going to be hospitalized. I won't give things just for the heck of it, but at that point, it was a perfect storm. It was a much needed intervention to prevent other interventions that would've really been bad - was having problems nursing and they kept talking about IV fluids. Well the tylenol knocked him down enough that he was able to nurse and we managed to avoid the IV's. He was on pulse ox and cardiac monitors though.
Needless to say, I won't just dole out medicine for the heck of it, but it does certainly have its moments.
Previously, my 1.5 yo had bacterial pneumonia and a 105 fever and couldn't keep fluids or meds down. So while I really don't like to give it as said before, there are situations where it will avoid further interventions. At that point, with her, it knocked her down enough to both nurse and be able to hold things down to avoid IV fluids. They did have to give it to her in her hiney though. I gave her ibuprofen this january b/c she had the same pneumonia and wanted to avoid a repeat of the previous january.
Liz


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Faery,

Do you have a reference book that you might recommend?

Also, what do you recommend for an infant with a cough?

What age infant? If they're over 12 months with a mucousy cough you can give turmeric in a 1/4 tsp of honey as an expectorant.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

6 monoths


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dannic* 
Fun, I love hearing what others do! I'll add ear infections if I may. My older two never had any and dd had an awful one which *almost* resulted in pain meds. We only have a walmart and a small hfs in the area, so I'd love to hear what to get to have on hand, kwim?









I use onion juice along with chiropractic adjustments. Onion juice is easy, wonderful and takes care of pain immediately.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Firefaery--thx for getting back so quick, I get it now with the teething pain.

Quote:

Do you have a reference book that you might recommend?
Chlobo's question was way better than mine. Any recs? For me, preferably not mostly homeopathic, because it seems like a lot of expertise is needed to make homepathics work, and I don't think I'm going to master that anytime soon.







And thanks for letting us pick your brain.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Faery,

Do you have a reference book that you might recommend?

Also, what do you recommend for an infant with a cough?

you are so not going to like this, but generally an infant with a cough I let cough. It is a very specific action that shouldn't be suppressed. There are things I might do to make it more productive, but not at that age...sorry!

I don't have any great recommendations for books. I have read several that were okay-but nothing that I'd feel great about recommending.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
Firefaery--thx for getting back so quick, I get it now with the teething pain.

Chlobo's question was way better than mine. Any recs? For me, preferably not mostly homeopathic, because it seems like a lot of expertise is needed to make homepathics work, and I don't think I'm going to master that anytime soon.







And thanks for letting us pick your brain.









Well, specific to homeopathy the answer is a *bit* different. I like Everybody's Guide to Homeopathic Medicine by Cummings and Ullman quite a bit. Miranda Castro's books are also quite good for lay practitioners. There are others, but for people just getting into it those are probably my top choices. I also think that everyone using homeopathy would benefit from a Materia Medica with Repertory. You can get Boericke's on Amazon for around $16. It helps to deepen the understanding of homeopathy. I first read it maybe 8 years ago and that's how I fell in love.









Okay. I just totally realized that I read your question wrong and that you DON'T want homeopathy







Well then, I stand by my previous answer!

Some people love Smart Medicine for a Healthier Child, some love How to Raise a Healthy Child in Spite of Your Doctor.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

Okay. I just totally realized that I read your question wrong and that you DON'T want homeopathy Well then, I stand by my previous answer!
Well, see, I've gotten the impression, over time, that getting good results with homeopathy takes some serious studying. I've been sort of winging it for everything I'm doing, and I'm not sure I can get enough expertise in a reasonable amount of time to really help. But I may check out one of the books you mentioned, if for no other reason than because I know diddly-squat about homeopathy and it may be an interesting read, even if I can't figure out how to apply anything usefully.

Quote:

Some people love Smart Medicine for a Healthier Child, some love How to Raise a Healthy Child in Spite of Your Doctor.
I've got both, and I go back to both periodically to deepen my knowledge and/or look up specific stuff. I think I have this fantasy that there's a book out there, it's probably in 4 volumes each 6" thick, that has all the answers to everything I want to know, and it explains how everything is interconnected. Since my fantasy book doesn't exist, I keep buying and buying.







Thx for the recs.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
I think I have this fantasy that there's a book out there, it's probably in 4 volumes each 6" thick, that has all the answers to everything I want to know, and it explains how everything is interconnected. Since my fantasy book doesn't exist, I keep buying and buying.







Thx for the recs.

Your fantasy book might well exist...I just think it might look very different from the way you are picturing it....


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

I forgot to mention that this is the first time in over 20 years of raising kids that I have given a mainstream pain medication. Circumstances were such that I had no way to get to a store (returned from hospital at midnight in a tow truck, snowed in if trying to drive the regular car) to buy homeopathics and my supplies are almost nil right now









Ibuprofen was the best that I could do- that or nothing at all. At least I avoided the extra additives in the baby product though, and I did scrape off the outer layer of the tablet.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I have never given dd any.

I would not personally medicate a fever. I would consider medicating for pain. Though for most pain ibuprofen is more effective than tylenol.

-Angela

This is pretty much what I do. I have given it in the past for a fever at night so that ds could sleep; but only gave one or two doses, not every 4-6 hours for the duration of the illness like my mom used to do







My concern at the time was that he was able to sleep and therefore keep his immune system functioning, and the medication allowed him to do that.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyastara* 
I forgot to mention that this is the first time in over 20 years of raising kids that I have given a mainstream pain medication. Circumstances were such that I had no way to get to a store (returned from hospital at midnight in a tow truck, snowed in if trying to drive the regular car) to buy homeopathics and my supplies are almost nil right now









Ibuprofen was the best that I could do- that or nothing at all. At least I avoided the extra additives in the baby product though, and I did scrape off the outer layer of the tablet.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:

you are so not going to like this, but generally an infant with a cough I let cough. It is a very specific action that shouldn't be suppressed. There are things I might do to make it more productive, but not at that age...sorry!
A couple of weeks ago my DH & I were discussing Delsym (not forthe baby) & how it suppresses the urge to cough. All I culd think was how bad it probably was to suppress your bodies urge to cough up something that's bothering it. So I do agree. I just wish the little guy hadn't gotten sick. He seems in better spirits this morning.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

That's great news! Sending healing vibes to your little one! And good for you on your instincts!


----------

